# New Double Tail Male



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Well since Sky passed away and I couldn't stand to see a tank empty I picked up this gorgeous guy. He's a double tail. Anyone have any suggestions for a name?


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Gorgeous betta!


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

For some reason he reminds me of a Peppermint lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful fish!!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh he is pretty!! lol, peppermint, not a bad name idea


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Me want *drooling*. LOCK YOUR TANKS EVERYONE. MRVAMP IS GOIN AROUND THE COUNTRY TO STEAL YOUR BETTAS!!!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Me want *drooling*. LOCK YOUR TANKS EVERYONE. MRVAMP IS GOIN AROUND THE COUNTRY TO STEAL YOUR BETTAS!!!


LOL! :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Ahhhh! lol

You're betta is GORGEOUS!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Peppermint would be a cute name!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Peppermint would be a cute name!


Yea, I would vote for it lol


----------



## Midnightwolf6 (Aug 16, 2009)

where did you find him?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for the name suggestion. Peppermint...Hmmm. Cute name but a bit of a mouthful. lol Peppermint it is then.

I got him at a LFS here in Sacramento. Same place I've gotten my others.


----------



## Midnightwolf6 (Aug 16, 2009)

Ive only seen Bettas in wally world and petsmart. Never been in a petco. When I lived in 29 palms I went to a desert pet store but they only had like 6 and I was only in there for a few minutes. So most of the bettas ive seen are all sick looking or jus the veiltails and occasionaly some crowntails


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

ooooh he's gorgeous!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

jeaninel, whats the name of the place you got him from? next time i'm in sac i'll be stopping by there for sure!


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Hes so bright and colorful looking! and peppermint is a cute name ^_^


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

sunkissedinCA said:


> jeaninel, whats the name of the place you got him from? next time i'm in sac i'll be stopping by there for sure!


Hey Sunkissed, it's Exotic Aquarium on Franklin Blvd.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

you could just call him Pepper or Peppy for short- the different breeds of betta are so interesting!


----------



## Volpe (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow! Quite a find! He's gorgeous! 8D

I like Jynx's suggestion of Peppy.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah I agree ;P


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Peppy is cute. I had a dog growing up named Peppy.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Me want *drooling*. LOCK YOUR TANKS EVERYONE. MRVAMP IS GOIN AROUND THE COUNTRY TO STEAL YOUR BETTAS!!!


LOL LOL LOOOOL! 

Wow what a gorgeous DT!!!!!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Or Pep for short too. I do like Peppy for a nickname though lol


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh my...Hes Beautiful! My store only gives me the option of VTs or CTs.....


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Beautiful boy. I never even knew there was such a thing as double tailed. Love it.

My pick for a name would be Diablo (devil) but I guess it depends on his personality


----------



## marian (Aug 12, 2009)

Very pretty betta you have there..how about *flame* i have a red veiltail i call him chille.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, he's beautiful and what a dorsal fin!


----------



## BabblingFish (Aug 15, 2009)

I would name him Sol (pronounced "soul") which is the scientific name for our sun.


----------

